# Wow the healing power of the piranha



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

My piranha had this dovetail cut out on his head for about 8 months, [first pic] now today [next 2 pic] its just about gone


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

whats "His dove tail"???

Just realized you were talking about the actual Shape of the cut...how did that happen?
Any better pics?
They do heal well don't they


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Dont really know how he got it. [ he wasnt wearing his helmet when he crashed LOL ]


----------

